# Game 31, Bucks vs Rockets, Bradley Center



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> Bucks (16-14) vs. Houston Rockets (18-14).
> 
> WHEN: 7:30 p.m. Friday.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/185613561.html


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

MIssed the last few games so i am excited for this one tonight... Harden will probably murder our backcourt so its going to be a tough night


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

roux2dope said:


> MIssed the last few games so i am excited for this one tonight... Harden will probably murder our backcourt so its going to be a tough night


Harden and Delfino killed the Bucks.  Terrific first quarter and a half, then.........


----------

